# Favourite Work Out Songs!



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

It would help if we knew what type of music you were partial to.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Burn It To The Ground, by Nickelback
You're My Favorite Drug, by Porcelain and the Tramps
Dragula, Rob Zombie 
One Step Closer, Linkin Park

I could go on, but I'm too tired! XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I like anything Zumba puts out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm open to any kind of music! Just something that'll be good and loud over whatever the silly instructor is grunting about


----------

